# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Tuyển dụng gấp

## cuong123

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------


## namlongphat111

*Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh công ty NAM LONG PHÁT tuyển gấp:*

* 10 Nhân viên tư vấn/chăm sóc khách hàng qua điện thoại

* 05 Nhân viên kinh doanh

* 02 Quản lý kinh doanh

*Yêu cầu*: tốt nghiệp trung cấp trở lên đối với vị trí Tư Vấn/Chăm Sóc KH và

                NVKD (>=21t), cao đẳng đối với vị trí QLKD (kinh nghiệm 2 năm, >=25t),

               (ưu tiên các ngành QTKD, tài chính kế toán, ngân hàng)

*Quyền lợi*: Lương cứng 4-6tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí Tư Vấn/CSKH)

                 Lương cứng 6tr-8tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí NVKD)

                 Lương cứng 10-12tr + hoa hồng + thưởng (vị trí QLKD)

     + Được hỗ trợ chi phí điện thoại và dữ liệu khách hàng có sẵn, du lịch 2 lần/năm,

     + Đào tạo kĩ năng mềm miễn phí với các chuyên gia hàng đầu nhiều kinh nghiệm

*Liên hệ:* _Mr Cường 0902.799.122 - 0965.211.421_ 

_               184 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú._

_Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ & phỏng vấn : 31/3/2017_

----------

